# Where'd Ya Put It?



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

The Outback Power center is 47 inches long. It's gonna go in the carport on the interior wall. The carport will eventually be closed in but until then the equipment will be enclosed in a closet. I was going to enclose the carport anyway but not so quickly. 
iId really like to have it all in the house but not the batteries. Is that possible?


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Tango said:


> The Outback Power center is 47 inches long. It's gonna go in the carport on the interior wall. The carport will eventually be closed in but until then the equipment will be enclosed in a closet. I was going to enclose the carport anyway but not so quickly.
> iId really like to have it all in the house but not the batteries. Is that possible?


Well I have my inverter in the house---Batteries outside. My inverter is installed on a outside wall with the BIG feed wires going through the floor to the batteries just outside. You would want to keep the "Feed Wire" as short as possible or go with some BIG wire. Mine are no.2 wire and they are 7ft long and there is 4 wires----2 positive and 2 negative, but I am only running a 2500 watt. Good Luck!! Randy


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Options are kind of limited to where the batteries can go and the carport seems to be the best place for them. Right now my little 600 watt samlex is inside just at the outside wall so the wires to the battery are only about 3 ft. (also 2 gauge) but I can't place the new inverter plus power center on the same wall because the woodstove is there also and the temps get high behind it. Not crazy about it all being in the living room either :shrug:


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

All i know is dont put the batteries in a room with the electronics unless protected from each other.Mine are all on the service porch,together but the room isnt enclosed,open on 2 sides.Isnt a problem,been there 7 years now I think?

Congrats on the Outback,you got top-o-the line,NICE! :dance: 

What system is it,ie,model numbers?

BooBoo :gromit:


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

So I should leave the batteries outside the enclosed carport (when it gets enclosed)? The electrician says that the inverter (Xantrex sw4024) is sensitive to humidity. Lots of humidity here. The Outback power center is pc-psdc250. Will crank it all up with 720 watts worth of Kyocera. I have 9 panels total but don't have the mounting hardware for the others - its a 24 volt system so would only be able to use 2 more for now.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

BIL has that inverter,its been a rock solid performer.Over 10 years so far.He is a Kyocera person too.

I'll leave your batt question to the pro's.Me,personally,I like them outside,but homepower is always showing nice indoor setups,so I cant answer knowledgeably to the question,just what I and BIL did.

Boy Marcia,your system is really getting nice,WTG! :dance: 

Your story is the perfect example of growing a system.

BooBoo :gromit:


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Went to Lowe's this morning with neighbor and we chose the romex that we lacked, all the outlets and switches and miscellany (to me) electric items to finish the house. It is very exciting to think of a wall switch again :baby04:


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

If I remember right, a SW4024 should have minimum 4/0 wire from the battery to the inverter, and larger sizes for longer distances, such as over 10 feet, or maybe even less distance. This information would be in the manual that comes with a SW4024 inverter.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

The electrician has all the manuals but I'll ask him about the wire size. He hasn't mentioned anything that large and we just went to buy wire yesterday. Thanks.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

I just double checked--a 24 volt 4000 watt inverter, such as the SW4024, requires a minimum of 4/0 cables from the batteries to the inverter, even larger or doubled cables if the distance gets very far. http://store.altenergystore.com/Inv...4-Inverter-4kW-24V-built-in-AC-Charger/p2241/ I imagine that today the cables could be a few hundred dollars or more. And it is hard to find cables that size that meet all the code requirements for the type of installation involving batteries and an inverter, if I remember right. (Mine was installed in 1998 or 1999, so my memory is a bit fuzzy on some details)


----------



## idahodave (Jan 20, 2005)

Remember to route the cables next to each other. The large current flow makes a magnetic field around each conductor, and if they are next to each other the fields will cancel.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Thats 4/0 to get max power out.

Yes you can use smaller cables . . .
BUT . . . you will derate that 4000 watt out put in a BIG hurry.
Put 1/0 cables on there and your output will be way down (for starting any *loads*) and you will get frequent inverter shutdown from . . low . .voltage.

For uninspected systems (no see---no tell) you can use welding cable . . . . . . . . . .4/0
(but I didn't say that)


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

www.partsonsale.com
makes custom cables,anything you want.Its where I get/got mine.Good folks too.

BooBoo :gromit:


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Wow, thank you for that heads up. Almost put a glitch in it...


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I also make up cables for the systems I install.

The crimping tool to put the ends on cost $200 bucks.

Do not scrimp on bat/ inverter cables.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

I won't skimp. Thanks for the feedback. He has mentioned welding cables often and actually may have said something about the inverter cables at one point. I've too much on my mind to remember details, perhaps I'm just getting old. When he comes today I'll discuss it with him. I think th einverter will be about 5-6 feet from the batteries as it is laid out now but I can move the batteries to be on the inverter side-actually think the inverter goes in the middle (???) Maybe the batteries are only 4 feet away. Definitely don't have 4/0 .Have 2/0 but I want max output, no sense in getting a nice system and then putting limitations on it. I've hundreds of dollars in wires and cables that I've purchased over the past 20 months, a couple hundred more won't even be noticeable.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

You can always add a second pair of 2/0 cables. Also, an inverter can be noisy when operating--I wouldn't want my Sw4024 in the house near living space, as it hums quite loudly when working hard.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

He reminded me I ordered the cables (hehehe).... don't I look like I know what I'm doing?  They are 2/0.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

You're smarter than you thought, right??


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Wish I could take the credit. Those cables came from Backwoods Solar with the rest of the equipment. I don't know if it came with the inverter or if one of the guys knew what I would need. They ask quite a bit of questions when I shop... kinda know it is still very new to me. The breaker box and inverter are going up as I type this.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

When dealing with Backwoods your dealing with the "good guys"
Quite the oppisite of far too many "Slick Willie's"---the used car salesman.


----------

